# At least I got the boat wet



## LDUBS (Oct 10, 2018)

Went out yesterday against my better judgment. We had been having heavy winds but I hadn't been out since August so thought I would take a chance. Conditions on the main lake were heavy chop/white caps. It was rough enough that I wouldn't enjoy getting out in it. So, I spent a couple of hours in a large protected cove without venturing out to my fishing spots on the main lake. I caught one pikeminnow (actually snagged it). This may be the first one I've caught in a lake. 

Anyway, it was one big bust but I at least got the boat out and ran the outboard for a while. And, of course, there was zero wind today.


----------

